# Intro



## Bah (May 25, 2017)

Hi! I am new to the hobby and this site  

I am extremely shy so it took me a while to build the courage to make my first post here.  :wacko: 

But I saw a lot of kind people (by stalking and reading comments/posts) and can see this is a fairly good community  :lol: 

I recently got myself mantids from an ooth and got a nice large batch of Chinese Mantids, which are native to Canada, and currently keeping 6 in my care, they are my world right now and looking forward to explore the hobby and see the nymphs grow!

Here is a link to my "children", they love to eat, but are still scared of my hand :'D only two of them will stay still &lt;3


----------



## Teamonger (May 25, 2017)

Welcome fellow Canadian!


----------



## Ocelotbren (May 25, 2017)

Welcome to the forum!  Everyone here is very friendly and willing to help.


----------



## Bah (May 25, 2017)

Thank you eh!   Glad to be here &lt;3


----------



## Bah (May 25, 2017)

Thank you Bren   glad to be among experts!


----------



## Serle (May 25, 2017)

Greetings &amp; Welcome bah

If you are from Hongcouver you may Tenoderas are native to Canada but they are native to China. They have been naturalized ( here for a long time) same as the European Mantis .  Cheers and enjoy the forum ... S


----------



## Ocelotbren (May 25, 2017)

@Bah Me too, I am also new to the hobby this year and I've learned tons on this forum.


----------



## T.C. (May 25, 2017)

Just joined myself, welcome to the forum!


----------



## Bah (May 25, 2017)

@Serle Hi, and thank you

Haha I am from Ontario   

Oh, that is interesting :0 It's amazing how these little guys travel


----------



## Bah (May 25, 2017)

@Ocelotbren

Aha! Good luck to the both of us then   I hope to catch up soon


----------



## Bah (May 25, 2017)

@T.C. Hi, and thank you! :3


----------



## Zeppy44 (May 25, 2017)

Heyas and welcome to the forum. LoL I lurked on this forum for a long while. For months I read thru all sections. How I wish this was around 60 yrs ago!

Good Luck and let us know how you do. Some nice people on here from Canada.


----------



## Bah (May 25, 2017)

@Zeppy44 Hello! Thank you   

LOL same here, I wasn't too sure at first but now I'm glad I attempted to interact on this site ^^

Thank you for the encouragement! I'll be sure to update the little ones&lt;3


----------



## Zeppy44 (May 25, 2017)

It is normal to be wary at first. But trust me this is not Facebook! While there may be differences on how to do things or why, most of us are here to learn and help where can.


----------



## T.C. (May 25, 2017)

I like this community already. The "forum supporter" deal looks pretty sweet!


----------



## Zeppy44 (May 25, 2017)

Helps you and helps the forum. Win-Win in my book, was why I did it when I decided to join.


----------



## crabbypatty (May 25, 2017)

Welcome! I might run into you on Instagram, I'm always posting ?


----------



## Rick (May 25, 2017)

Welcome


----------



## bug lady (May 25, 2017)

Welcome Bah. I joined recently and have learned a ton. I also became a forum supporter and just received my little mantis kit. Postage  was minimal and it was well worth it. The administrators of this forum are very  helpful as are the members.  And don't be shy. Ask any questions you have. There's so much good information on the site. And great  people  too.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 26, 2017)

Welcome!


----------



## Bah (May 26, 2017)

@Zeppy44 This is honestly my first time joining something like this :0 but unfortunately I already had a first bad experience, but i will not let that ruin my enjoyment on here


----------



## Bah (May 26, 2017)

@T.C. I was looking into it as well   I'll wait a bit more until I receive payment


----------



## Bah (May 26, 2017)

@crabbypatty AHHHH yes!   Its great to see a fellow artist and anime hobbyist &lt;3


----------



## Bah (May 26, 2017)

@Rick
@hibiscusmile 

Thank you all&lt;3


----------



## Bah (May 26, 2017)

@bug lady I have been looking into it   and thank you I will be looking to help in the near future


----------

